# Just saying hi



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

Hey whats up everyone.

Any Christian bodybuilders out there?


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> Hey whats up everyone.
> 
> Any Christian bodybuilders out there?


Please don't pimp your bodybuilding site here son....if you bothered to read the rules or the bible you would have known better.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*could have asked me*

The ICBBA is not my site. Im just a member bro, just like here.

Im sorry if I offended you i some way, I am just looking for Christian brothers and sisters to hook up with and talk about training. You should likely think before you respond though. You are obviously mad at God by the way you seem to be attacking catholics etc. I agree the Christian paople as a whole have been a terrible example. But it should not reflect with how Christ lived his life, which was basically living for everyone else. He healed the sick and stood up for the weak and died for us.

I have read the rules of the bible, they were the commandments and even blue laws which have to do with traditions. Christ came to earth to abolish rules and give us grace. So we really have freedom.

If Im pimping something in this world its kindness and compassion, and maybe even hope. I dont hold anything against you for what you said. But there was no need to attack me or God. You may wish to try to get to know me first.

Another thing, DONT MISTAKE MY KINDNESS FOR WEAKNESS

Peace


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> Its not my site.
> 
> If Im pimping something in this world its kindness and compassion, and maybe even hope.
> 
> Thanks for noticing me though. It shows you care.







**** Rules On This Board - Read Me! **** 
*We will be enforcing the following new rules:*

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 

4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 

* 5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).*

* 6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).
* 
7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to promote & advertise your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.

9. Anyone who owns, works for or is sponsored by a supplement company may put that as their "user title", i.e. XYZ Supps Rep, but no URL's or email addys, and nothing in signatures, to let other members know your affiliation.

Any member that violates a rule will be given one warning via PM, there will be no second warnings, the next action will be a 1-3 day ban.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56825


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*where do you get your energy*

if you spent as much tiome on something positive you may make the world a better place


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*its a non profit society also and not a board*


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> if you spent as much tiome on something positive you may make the world a better place


If you followed the rules this site would be a better place  you seem to be a typical christian.......Jesus would be ashamed of you.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*typical Christian ?*

Why so angry

If i were standing in front of you you would likley not say a word


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*If i was not allowed to talk about any other sites i wouldnt have*

But you could have shown a bit more respect and just pointed it out instead of being rude


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace welcome to IM!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh, the love here is so great. Welcome to the boards my man! John


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> Why so angry
> 
> If i were standing in front of you you would likley not say a word


I am not angery son, I just have a no tolerance policy for hypocrites.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*Thanks , Taylors and Robert*

Thanks taylor and Robert.

Peace


----------



## RM2 (May 29, 2006)

Is this a christian board?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> Hey whats up everyone.
> 
> Any Christian bodybuilders out there?


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

I am a christian, however this isnt a christian board. Though some of the things that I do or say are not christian like at times, I am still a christian and also only human. Welcome to IM.


----------



## warriorofpeace (Jun 19, 2006)

*hey*

It is a Christian board if we are here. I also have said things which are not Christian like, but who said we are perfect. Wow, I guess im human too. lol
You know its kind of funny how most of these guys like to hack on the Christians. When the only reason I can stand here and represent Christians is because I am strong enough too, not the other way around. I am not into bible thumping or preaching at anyone. I am into standing amongst assholes while representing something positive other than myself. Ive spent my whole life defending pencil necks like these guys and they still dont get it. Sure as shit I could kick most of these idiots ass without a doubt for attacking me but it takes alot more strength to listen to little wanna be weisels say how cool they are in bodybuilding and how Christians suck when I actually am a bodybuilder and most of these guys are wanna be posers, and I still dont fight back, oh i guess i just did.' Ever notice the loudest big mouth idiots never use there own pics in forums and never reveal there name...
Ha. Wonder why...can anyone say living in a dreamworld...
Anyways, represent bro. Bodybuilding can be a dark place without integrity. At least we are trying to do whats right, thats all that matters.
NEVER MISTAKE KINDNESS FOR WEAKNESS!





			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I am a christian, however this isnt a christian board. Though some of the things that I do or say are not christian like at times, I am still a christian and also only human. Welcome to IM.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2006)




----------

